# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  fix squeaky floor -- does this idea have merit?

## krakatoa

I am about to have new carpet put in but first want to fix the terribly creaky and noisy wooden floors. The condition of  the floor boards themselves are fine and screwing them down doesnt work. I cant get under the house to fix them from underneath.  But, the floors dont creak in the  2 kids bedrooms, which has lino underneath the carpet. It seems that lino can sufficiently displace the weight across the boards and prevent the movement/noise. 
So I am thinking of laying lino and binding it with a strong adhesive to the floor boards (I would also screw in the floor boards). Do you guys think it would work, or eventually in the heavy traffic areas the boards would start to squeak again? I know I could use some sort of particle board sub-floor stuff, but lino would be easier to work with and I want to minimize  the increase in floor height. 
looking forward to any ideas/suggestions/concerns. 
cheers 
Dale

----------


## Calm

Not being a builder but i think the "squeaky" floor is not only the floor boards.  
Yes they are moving but I think you will find the stumps have sunk or the bearers or floor joists or something have moved/dried out/shrunk allowing movement of the floor boards therefore causing them to squeak. 
I think now is the time to fix it before you put carpet down.  Somene else will tell you the best way to do that.  More info on age of house, type of construction etc would also help. 
Good luck

----------


## Claw Hama

It's usually the edge of the boards where they meet that squeak not the bottom or the bearers or joists. Nail or screw down any loose boards first, wedge any loose joists from under the floor first if you can get to it. Mix up a solution of PVA wood glue and water or Bondcrete and water around 50/50 mix and slop this over your floors and make sure it runs down the joins between the boards. I have used this method several times after seeing it in a magazine 20ish years ago.

----------


## krakatoa

I am going to try the glue/bondcrete idea ClawHammer, that sounds great. Its too hard to get under the house so I hope using an adhesive works. thanks heaps to everyone.

----------


## krakatoa

"and make sure it runs down the joins between the boards". 
I think this is going to be the challenge to get the glue in as there is minimal gap between the boards. I guess a 50/50 mix solution will flow down in the gaps OK?

----------


## triden

Try some talcum powder swept into the joints :2thumbsup:

----------


## krakatoa

thanks triden, I'll give that a try too. In your experience does the powder solution last long-term?

----------


## That Floor Guy

The powder method is a temporary fix. The PVA method would be your best bet, I,d trowel it on or use a squeegy and yes as mentioned really work it into the joints. 
Also you'll find it's probably not the lino that stops your floor squeeking, it's most likely the masonite under the lino. if the PVA method doesn't work 100% then you can also glue down masonite and staple it (or nail it, this will take a while)  
If you've still got squeeks after all this then better buy some ear plugs :Smilie: .

----------


## Dusty

Maybe roll on a coupla' coats of polyurethane as this glues them up pretty well. 
Although, no matter what you do it will only be a temporary fix. The squeaks will still eventually come back to haunt you.

----------


## Claw Hama

My floors have been done now for close on 20 years and the bondcrete has not let go. it also seals against moisture and drafts.

----------


## Larry McCully

Here is the go, If you have tried screwing down the floor boards and there is still a squeek, then the only other area to look at is the framing under the boards. What happens in a lot of cases in aged homes is that moist conditions under the floor causes wood rot and the framing starts to deteriate , and at the support ends and at joist/bearer junction has decayed. This allows for a execcesive flex in the framing and the floor boards themselves. As you walk on the area, two things can happen to cause the noise. 1 the tounge and grove moves within it self and a squeeke is caused from friction . 2 the board is riding up and down a nail, in this case is is uncommon, however it can happen. My suggestion is that you remove three rows of board between one span of joist, and at the squeek spot, then using a flexable extendable minspection mirror (purchase from bunnings) and with a bright light lowered into the void, do a visual inspection of the cause. You will soon discover the reason and then take the nessary steps in fixing it. I will recon that the bearers and joist are loose. I see it all the time in older homes.

----------


## krakatoa

I appreciate eveyones suggestions. The squeak is definitely  coming  from mid-span so I will glue between the joints  and then glue down  mdf sheets.

----------


## topak

there are cleaning services nowadays that provide expert floor cleaning and waxing..no hassle! affordable services too-a must-try :Yikes2:

----------

